# Tombstone Marker "Dusty Boneheap"



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I had an old foam cooler that was taking up space in the shed. 3 foam skulls, a wooden medallion from my local craft store, screws, spray foam and paint. Enjoy!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Resourceful and cool looking!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How creative. Like, like


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Ha! I'd never thought of using an old cooler. Have to try this out. XD


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks guys! Here are a few more.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice use of recycled materials! Looks good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this is my new favorite of the ones you've posted. I like the use of the skull pile as a topper on the stone.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I can't see any pictures? :S


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! Great job on this! looks real old!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, an inspirational too.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great. Cool idea and very original.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

This is awesome... Excellent work!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That Kicks BUTT!!! Wow I have the same cooler. could be another one of those floating around soon. Fantastic Idea. You've made a crapload of really great props in the past few years. Great work my friend.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!  Never would've guessed it was a cooler.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. Nice use of a foam cooler.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That will look great in the graveyard, nice Job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That turned out great!!


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Just picked up three of those coolers this summer at a neighborhood cleanup. Was going to do a fog chiller, but then moved on to starting one with a chest freezer. To think, I actually could have done something awesome with them. Nice job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn Kevin, that's a real nice piece! Very clever use of the extra pieces. The placement and coloring is perfect. This type of clever thinking helps us all. Thanks!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

great idea and it looks awsome


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## mrdonl (Sep 5, 2012)

Well done! 2 likes.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Another awesome prop Kevin! Great work. Love it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:How did I miss this one??? You are too creative for me to believe....I am going to copy you like crazy....ha ha....but I will give you credit every single time I do....You are amazing!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree with the Great Pumpkin (where else in the whole world can I say that!!?) It's a great paint job!


----------

